# Canceled Plane Trip?..Sail to Ft. Lauderdale



## navtron (Nov 12, 2000)

Sail to FT. Laud. Florida on a Irwin 43'' cc Sloop, Huge Interior, 2 Staterooms w/private baths leaving Oct 25.... Shelter Island L.I., N.Y. to the Chesapeake ...Offshore....ICW to Beaufort, NC then Offshore again to Charleston, SC ...and so on down to FT. Lauderdale Florida. So some inside...some outside depending on weather. Trip should take 10-14 days give or take how much Sightseeing we do....Would be good experience to learn Offshore Navigation, including Offshore boat handling.....GPS....Autopilot tracking....chart work etc...for some of you out there...includes mostly everything for $1400 per....just bring a change of clothes! Check out the Website www.yachtareal.com Contact me for more details!
Capt.Doug
[email protected]
www.yachtareal.com


----------



## navtron (Nov 12, 2000)

This is a trip of a life time! Enjoy & learn. 
Capt. Doug


----------

